# The Adventures of Socks - The Journey of a Rat Like No Other!



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Ya'll. 
Meet Socks-A-Rat, my lovable pet rattie!  She is the best girl ever, so sweet and cute! I woulden't trade her for the world!!! She is from Petco, but healthy as can be, even according to our vet, WAAAY too friendly. (Namely, with our dog :-x ) She has a fun personaility, and is really smart. I have created her courses of rat agaility, and she whizzes through them! :welldone: Espically the tunnel, not so much the A-Frame and Rat Walk. But she jumps great and is learning weave barrels. I use my Breyer Horse Stuff, since it fits her. Yes, she is alone. I know, rats are supposed to have friends, but I really would not trust her with another rat at this point, she would probably get jealous and kill it. Anyways, this is going to be her Story, where I will post pics and vids and updates!
RAT ON!
Thomasdog
PS - Pics below: (heavy)

Mah Baby








MINE!!!








Let's Hang Out!








I Love my Mommy! <3








Could this strange box = food???!








Cutie!








Spidey-Rat








ALMOST There! I'm so close I can taste freedom! Mwahaaha!








Pweeze?








Hi Guys!!! 









Enjoy! I, excuse me, WE would like to see pics of all your rattie friends!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

*I hi-jacked Mom's computer... YES!*

Hi Everyone,
This is Socks here, commanding the computer from her mom! Meeeheeee! Just wanted to let y'all know that today we did some fun training, like coming to mom's finger when I tap. She also tried to get me to run onto her shoulder, but well, I like my freedom WAAY too much to be bothered to run up and down, up and down her arms!  Then mom let me in my rat ball and let my cruise around the patio for a while! But then there were a bunch of little Earthquakes shaking things up, and I started freaking out and running like crazy to shelter, but my rat ball dosen't fit anywhere!!!! So mom came and got me, and she put me away really quick, not like she usually does, feeding me and loving and talking, but real quick. She was shaking, I could feel it in her fingers. I think she was scared of the Earthquake. Probably becuase she knows she's too big to hide, unlike me, since I can fit through almost anything! 

Oh no! She's coming! Better scamper! 
Hey, lets see some rattie friends! 
Byeeeeeee!
Socks


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

She's a cutie! I used to have rats, I love them they make great pets! I'm hoping now that I have my own place I'll have time for them again!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Moon!
I love her so much, she is a really great lil girl! Good luck with your new boys!


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Aww, what a sweet little girl! It looks like you give her plenty of attention so she is not going to miss having a friend as much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's cute! She sounds like she's got a fun personality.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, she is adorable, and a friend of mine has a rat named Stanley, and is just as friendly..I have some great pix of him on her shoulders, and on her sons shoulders, and I held him and he was on my neck and shoulders and giving smoochies..they are adorable..


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

very cute rat and I see she actually uses her wheel very nice. I got my Girl a wheel And all she does is sleep in it XD.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes.. I cannot imagine how much trouble she would get into with another rattie friend, I would probably come in one day and they would have figured out how to open thier door, lol. I'll post some pics of her doing agility later


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

gn3ranger said:


> very cute rat and I see she actually uses her wheel very nice. I got my Girl a wheel And all she does is sleep in it XD.


All my girls do with their wheel is rip it down and use it as a second litter box. They even take the time to move litter into it before they go. xD


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

yep rats will do what they want O well as long as their happy lol


----------

